# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Xhordano Bruno dhe jeta e tije

## EuroStar1

*Xhordano Bruno (1548 – 1600)*



Mendimtari i djegur i gjallë mbi turrën e druve kishte përgatitur një projekt për paqen mes besimeve
"Nga Roma, më 19 shkurt 1600... Të enjten u dogj i gjallë mbi turrën e druve në Fushën e Luleve murgu i Shën Dominikut nga Nola, heretiku i betuar me gjuhën therëse për shkak të fjalëve që thoshte, pa pranuar t‘u vinte veshin atyre që thoshin të tjerët pas 12 vitesh dënim në burgun S. Officio, nga i cili u lirua një herë".

Është një ndër dokumentet mjaft të rrallë të kohës që përshkruajnë në njëfarë mënyre djegien mbi turrën e druve të filozofit të madh Xhordano Bruno. Mendimtari u dogj i gjallë në sheshin e quajtur "Fusha e Luleve" më 17 shkurt të vitit 1600. Në krye të Romës në atë kohë ishte Papa Klementi VIII (1592-1605), një klerik me origjinë fiorentine, mjaft i dyzuar ndaj protestantizmit. Së pari u shqua për masa mjaft të ashpra represive mbi të gjithë ata që përqafonin idetë që kishin të bënin me ndryshimin e kishës katolike, por nga ana tjetër, falë nuhatjes së fortë politike në vitin 1958, pranoi të njihte zyrtarisht si mbret të Francës Erikun IV të Burbonëve, e bashkë me të -duhet thënë se jo pa vështirësi- edhe ediktin e Nantës, ose me fjalë të tjera ediktin që lejonte protestantizmin kalvinist në Francë. Viti jubilar 1600 përfaqëson edhe kulmin e suksesit të tij si Papë dhe Roma e asokohe, ku u dogj i gjallë Xhordano Bruno, ishte një qytet i ndritshëm, ku ngrihej madhështore kupola e Shën Pjetrit e ndërtuar nga skulptori gjenial Mikelanxhelo, një qytet ku vërshojnë papushim turma pelegrinësh, të cilët vizitojnë kishat e saj për të shtënë në dorë indulgjencat e famshme (sipas protestantëve një ndër padrejtësitë më të mëdha që bënte kisha katolike ishte pikërisht shitja e indulgjencave, falja e mëkateve kundrejt pagesës. Për Martin Luterin, njeriu i parë që foli zyrtarisht për reformimin e kishës, falja ishte atribut vetëm i Zotit dhe jo i klerikëve të saj). Faljet e bëra gjatë këtij viti jubilar nuk preknin administrimin e përditshëm të gjyqësorit. Ekzekutimet kapitale, qoftë të kriminelëve, qoftë të heretikëve, vazhduan të kryheshin pa asnjë ndërprerje edhe gjatë jubileut. Roma e atij viti ishte një teatër ku gërshetoheshin festimet e ceremonitë fetare me turrat e druve e masat represive që ndërmerrte kisha katolike kundër reformës së kërkuar me aq forcë nga protestantët.

Ekzekutimet me vdekje në Romën e vitit 1600 ishin ngjarje më se normale, diçka që ndodhte rëndom, në mos ritual që përsëritej përditë, një eveniment ku njerëzit shkonin në të njëjtën mënyrë siç mund të shkohej për të ndjekur një shfaqje artistike.

Në burgjet e kishës, që nga gjysma e viteve 1500, heretikët e dënuar duhej t‘i nënshtroheshin aktit të famshëm të besimit të quajtur "autodafè", ose e thënë ndryshe pranimi në publik i herezisë së tyre. Të dënuarit nxirreshin përpara turmës së sehirxhinjve me veshjet e burgut dhe recitonin një formulë ku pranonin herezitë. Vetëm pas këtij akti dhe pranimit zyrtar të gabimeve të tyre, mund të dëgjonin edhe dënimin e lëshuar nga gjykata.

Jo të gjithë ata që gjykoheshin nën akuzën e herezisë dënoheshin me vdekje (në periudhën e represionit më të egër përqindja e tyre nuk e kaloi shifrën 20%). Ata që gjykoheshin si të tillë, heretikët që nuk pranonin të pendoheshin apo ata që e përsërisnin mëkatin e herezisë ose edhe raste të tjera të rënda, u dorëzoheshin strukturave që merreshin me ekzekutimin e tyre. Në fakt, në teori kisha nuk mund të derdhte gjak; që këtu merrte jetë edhe formula hipokrite që përdoreshin për të dërguar të dënuarit në duart e xhelatëve, të cilat u përdorën edhe në rastin e Xhordano Brunos: "Kështu po të lëmë në duart e imzot Guvernatorit të Romës, të pranishëm këtu, për të të dënuar mbi fajet e tua, por nga ana tjetër duke u lutur që dënimi ndaj personit tënd të mos jetë shumë i ashpër, që të mos bartë mbi vete rrezik vdekjeje apo gjymtimi...".

Por kush ishte Xhordano Bruno? Ishte padyshim një filozof me famë në të gjithë Evropën, mjaft i vetëdijshëm për fuqinë që bartte dhe fshihte brenda tij mendimi. Por si ka mundësi që në vitin 1952 i dha fund pelegrinazhit që kishte ndërmarrë prej vitesh dhe u ndal në Venecia, praktikisht duke u dorëzuar me vullnetin e tij në duart e inkuizicionit? Sipas studiuesve më në zë të figurës së Xhordano Brunos, mes planeve të mendimtarit ishte edhe një projekt politiko-fetar, i cili synonte të vendoste në Evropë një paqe fetare të bazuar në vendosjen e një feje të vetme në të gjithë Evropën. Por cila duhet të ishte ajo fe?

Për Brunon, i cili asokohe kishte gjetur strehim në Gjermaninë protestante, kjo fe nuk mund të ishte protestantizmi. Në rast se në një çast të parë vërtet kishte menduar t‘i zbatonte projektet e tij nën hijen e protestantizmit, ishin të shumta motive teologjike dhe filozofike që e vinin ndesh me luterianët e kalvinistët, në radhë të parë për shkak të doktrinës së justifikimit të besimit, siç dëshmojnë edhe dokumentet e shkruara nga ai vetë, të shqyrtuara përgjatë akteve gjyqësore. Kështu pra, ky bashkim nuk mund të bëhej në një fe tjetër, përveç asaj katolike, por për mendimtarin ky katolicizëm i ri duhej të kishte shumë pak gjëra të përbashkëta me atë të atëhershmin: bëhej fjalë për një katolicizëm të reformuar në një optikë politike që nuk shihte përballjen, por që hidhte një ide të ngjashme me atë të "rrugës së tretë" për zgjidhjen e konfliktit mes katolikëve e protestantëve.

Bruno ishte i bindur se ngjarjet po rridhnin në mënyrë shumë të favorshme për të, se mund të kthehej dhe mund të merrte në Romë një rol politik të dorës së parë, ndoshta edhe si këshilltar i Papës. Por ishte paraprirë në këtë iluzion nga një tjetër personazh mjaft i ngjashëm me atë vetë, Françesko Puçi, edhe ky pre e një utopie të tillë pajtuese, i gënjyer nga bindja se do të gëzonte mbështetjen e plotë të Papës Klementi VIII. Puçi fillimisht ishte kalvinist i flaktë, më pas iu kthye sërish katolicizmit, por me nota mjaft të forta herezie. U kthye në Romë në vitin 1954, ku u mbyll menjëherë në burgjet e inkuizicionit (ku njohu Kampanelën, por jo Brunon) për t‘u dënuar më pas me prerje koke e me djegie në vitin 1957.

Siç dihet mirë nga të gjithë, Bruno nuk pati fat më të mirë. Në shtator të vitit 1959 gjykata i kërkoi ndryshimin e pozicioneve. Në rast se do të kishte pranuar ta bënte këtë me siguri nuk do dënohej me vdekje (duke qenë se nuk ishte dënuar më parë për krime të kësaj natyre). E shumta do të dërgohej deri në fund të jetës në ndonjë manastir, ku me shumë gjasa mund edhe të lejohej të vazhdonte të shkruante. Në rast se nuk do të pranonte të hiqte dorë nga idetë e tij, merrej me mend lehtë se do të përfundonte në duart e xhelatëve. Në fakt gjithçka donte të arrinte gjykata ishte dorëzimi i tij, që do të thoshte fitoren e së vërtetës mbi të gabuarën, të besimit mbi herezinë. Pa pendesë, gjykata ishte e mposhtur.

Por Xhordano Bruno, pas disa hezitimesh, refuzoi të hiqte dorë nga idetë e tij dhe mëngjesin e 17 shkurtit të vitit 1600 u ngjit mbi turrën e druve në sheshin "Fusha e Luleve".



XHORDANO BRUNO FILOZOFI I HARRUAR

Megjithëse pjesën më të madhe të jetës e kaloi në vende të huaja, u kthye në vendlindje në fund të udhëtimeve të gjata dhe gjatë gjithë aktivitetit si mendimtar shkroi 20 libra. U largua nga shkolla, nga qyteti dhe në fund dhe nga vendi për të gjetur mes të huajve atë integritet intelektual që nuk mund ta gjente në vendlindje. Është një fakt mjaft interesant që shumë pranë shekullit XVI një njeri i kufizuar nga të gjitha drejtimet prej traditës klerikale, arrin të krijojë atë që mund të quhet një vëzhgim filozofik mbi botën, në të cilën sapo kishin nisur të lulëzonin shkencat. Bruno jetoi në një periudhë kur filozofia ndahej me forcë nga shkenca.

Një ekzaminim i detajuar i trashëgimisë filozofike të Brunos zbulon një figurë mjaft komplekse të ndikuar nga prirjet e ndryshme intelektuale të kohës, në një periudhë në të cilën shkenca moderne sapo kishte nisur të shfaqej. Polemikat e tij entuziaste fituan admirimin e mendimtarëve më në zë të asaj periudhe, por njëherësh edhe mërinë e kishës katolike, autoriteti i së cilës po lëkundej fort për shkak të një serie sulmesh të kësaj natyre. Bruno lindi në Nola të Napolit në vitin 1548, në agimin e revolucionit astronomik, flamuri i të cilit mbahej nga Koperniku. Sipas tij, jo Toka, por Dielli ishte në qendër të një universi që kishte një fund dhe të gjithë planetët silleshin përreth tij. Sistemi i Kopernikut sfidonte jo vetëm pikëpamjet kozmologjike të kishës, por edhe hierarkinë e ngurtë sociale të feudalizmit. Këndvështrimet e mëparshme mbi natyrën e universit me Tokën në qendër shërbenin veç për të përforcuar rregullin e ngurtë feudal që shihte shërbyesit të vërtiteshin rreth një Pape që përbënte edhe qendrën e tyre të gravitetit. Rreziku që përmbante në vete teoria e Kopernikut kishte të bënte me faktin se në rast se cenohej pagabueshmëria e kishës, mund të sfidohej edhe pozicionimi social i njerëzve në raport me të. Kisha në atë kohë goditej fort nga të gjitha krahët. Në vitin 1517 Martin Luteri kishte gozhduar të famshmet 95 teza në derën e një kishe të Gjermanisë, të cilat denonconin praktikat e kishës katolike romane, si shpërthim i reformës protestante që përfshiu më pas gjithë Evropën. Vatikani u përgjigj me një kundërsulm të ashpër "Kundër Reforma" mbi të gjithë ata që sfidonin doktrinën katolike. Në vitin 1542 u instalua edhe inkuizicioni i shenjtë që duhej të bindte me forcë këdo të hiqte dorë nga çdo lloj doktrine që binte ndesh me ato të kishës. Bruno u shfaq në një botë ku gjërat prej kohësh ishin mjaft të trazuara. Në vitin 1573 hyri në një manastir dominikan, ku ra në sy të autoriteteve kishtare për këndvështrimet e tij mjaft liberale. Gjatë studimeve, përveç punëve të filozofëve të lashtë grekë, tregoi mjaft interes edhe ndaj mendimtarëve modernë evropianë. Në fakt, pikërisht në këtë periudhë u njoh edhe me veprën e Kopernikut, e cila la shenjë mjaft të fortë në të gjithë jetën e tij. Nga Urdhri Domenikan u shkëput në vitin 1576, pasi u zbulua që lexonte tekstet e filozofit humanist holandez Erazmus, duke arritur kështu të largohej përpara se të denoncohej nga autoritetet kishtare. Pas kësaj, për vite me radhë mrekulloi gjithë Evropën me diskutimet e tij dhe duke publikuar idetë filozofike. Pas tri vitesh qëndrimi në Itali u zhvendos në Gjenevë, e cila në atë kohë dominohej nga protestantët e udhëhequr nga Kalvini. Shumë shpejt u përfshi në një konflikt me autoritetet akademike të qytetit, pasi publikoi një pamflet ku tregohej se si një profesor filozofie kishte bërë 20 gabime në një lekturë të vetme. U burgos nga autoritetet kalviniste dhe u la i lirë vetëm pasi tërhoqi ofezën publike. 26 vite më parë kalvinistët kishin djegur të gjallë në turrën e druve Servetusin, një mjek dhe mendimtar spanjoll, pikërisht për shkak të pikëpamjeve të tij shkencore. Më pas Bruno udhëtoi në Tuluzë të Francës, ku dha mësime mbi "de Anima" të Aristotelit, si dhe shkroi një libër mbi mënyrat për të stërvitur kujtesën. Në vitin 1581 mbërriti në Paris, ku tërhoqi vëmendjen e Mbretit Henriku III, i cili kishte mbetur gojëhapur nga kujtesa e jashtëzakonshme e mendimtarit italian. Mbreti i siguroi një vend në "College de France", pasi Brunos iu ndalua hyrja në Sorbonë nga autoritetet kishtare. Dy vite më pas u detyra të linte Francën dhe të udhëtonte drejt Anglisë, ku do të qëndronte për tri vite, të cilat do të ishin edhe më të shlyerat e më të frytshmet e gjithë jetës së tij. Aty gjeti një shoqëri mjaft të hapur ndaj ideve që vinin nga Italia, ku jetonte edhe një komunitet të dëbuarish italianë mjaft i konsiderueshëm. Shumë prej pjesëtarëve të këtij komuniteti ishin larguar nga vend-lindja për t‘u shpëtuar persekutimeve për shkak të ideve filozofike dhe teologjike mjaft të avancuara që kishin përqafuar. Bruno pati biseda të gjata me Mbretëreshën Elisabeta I, së cilës i pëlqente shumë të diskutonte mbi problemet e filozofisë në gjuhën italiane. Shumë shpejt rreth tij u mblodhën një numër i madh intelektualësh, të cilët gjithashtu përqafonin idetë e avancuara të kohës. Në Angli Bruno publikoi gjashtë libra, që të gjithë në italisht, duke përpunuar për herë të parë në tërësinë e saj të gjithë doktrinën e tij politike. Do të ishte ai i pari ndër të gjithë filozofët që do të arrinte t‘i diskutonte problemet shkencore dhe filozofike në gjuhën e vendlindjes. Por, për kishën katolike thjesht akti i publikimit në italisht përbënte një sfidë të drejtpërdrejtë ndaj saj, duke qenë se sipas saj gjuha në të cilën duheshin mbajtur diskutimet intelektuale ishte latinishtja, gjë që limitonte ndjeshëm përhapjen gjerësisht të ideve. Aq frikë kishin botuesit e Brunos, sa askush nuk guxoi ta identifikonte veten në tekstet e botuara.

Pershendetje

----------

